# Cheap Flights To New Orleans?



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2005)

turns out one of my oldest friends is getting married in Noo Awleans in December, the place in the world i most want to go to.

chances are Pie Eye and I don't have the holiday left - or the cash - but any clues as to the best places to start looking for cheap flights?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 23, 2005)

You're probably best off waiting on the tarmac and trying to grab the undercarriage.


----------



## stroober (Aug 23, 2005)

I flew there last year at that time and did a road trip to North Florida

we flew with continental... think the flights were booked via their website.
Think it was heathrow - atlanta - New Orleans.

Think the flights were in the order of low £400'S

if you need any info re neworleans etc PM me


----------



## D (Aug 23, 2005)

I love NO.

Mation was just there and she may have some flight tips.

I'd suggest finding the cheapest flight you can to somewhere else in the US (like Baltimore or JFK or Midway Airport in Chicago) and then flying:

Southwest Airlines,  Jetblue, or ATA.

They're all "budget"/commuter (ha!) airlines.  Jetblue is having a sale.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 23, 2005)

If you've got the time and inclination, just fly to anywhere in the USA,  You can get a round trip on a bus from anywhere to anywhere for $100.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> If you've got the time and inclination, just fly to anywhere in the USA,  You can get a round trip on a bus from anywhere to anywhere for $100.




sadly, this would be a 4 or 5 day trip. no time to spare


----------



## Jayshat (Aug 23, 2005)

Not much help, but we went to Atlanta then flew to NO.

It's my favourite place in the world. So much to do and the food was amazing, but v.fattening. 

And, that time of year will be amazing.

Good luck.


----------



## lyra_k (Aug 23, 2005)

My parents are uber-frequent-flyers (dad's an athletics nut and they fly to meetings around the world once a month or so), and my dad swears by the BA website.  He's tried every online flight discounter on the internet, and he says that BA is usually the cheapest via their own website, and that the best way to do it is to use the thingy that gives you the prices for 7 days either side of your intended travel date, as you can sometimes save a lot just by travelling on a Tuesday rather than a Thursday, or whatever.

If nothing else it would give you a benchmark price to compare others against.

ps - I have got amazing deals for UK/USA flights through priceline.com, but you have to be very flexible about your travel times and airports, and they sometimes send you on tortuous routes (they sent me from Washington DC to London, via Montreal).


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 23, 2005)

cheapflights.co.uk?


----------



## stroober (Aug 24, 2005)

we found a good deal on some website. Have feeling they were about £250 and were with Continental airlines The internal flights were with Air Tran and were about £40 I think


----------



## madamv (Aug 24, 2005)

Everytime I get asked where I would like to go in the world I always answer with New Orleans..........  Its got so much going for it.  

I do hope you can make it Dub and Pie Eye.  Start saving.... gulp.


----------



## stroober (Aug 24, 2005)

this website will tell you the cheapest flights to places  www.skyscanner.com  it scans the low cost airlines as well.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2005)

New Orleans is a fabulous place.   We went in March via Miami.  The flight to Miami was about £250 with Virgin and then around a hundred quid for the two hour flights to N.O.  

AFAIK you can't fly direct from London.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 29, 2005)

remember to take your wellies


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> turns out one of my oldest friends is getting married in Noo Awleans in December


Somehow I doubt that now


----------



## Jessica (Nov 16, 2005)

New Orleans' party scene is back...It has been back since a month after the Hurricane.  I love New Orleans.  I live a few hours away from there and go as often as I can.


----------

